# Sweet Bench



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FsQe_1f1g_E#t=64

Anyone have one? We have 2 at work but they don't have vacuum and have a nice top. They have lift assist devices that work great. You can raise or lower the top with one hand.


----------



## Engraver (Jul 18, 2014)

Now that is brilliant engineering!


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

I want one but am afraid to price it.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Hmmm, if I needed that type of fixture, I'd build one out of MDF and "*Kee Clamp*"

http://www.keeklamp.com/

Vacuum lifting and positioning is an under-used concept. This is a fascinating rig, for sure!


----------



## DylanC (Jan 29, 2011)

Vacuum cups are used all over in the automation and industrial work-holding worlds. The cups are reasonable, but the pumps can get spendy.

http://www.mcmaster.com/#standard-vacuum-cups/=swjwzn
http://www.mcmaster.com/#vacuum-pumps/=swjywh


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

It would take me 2 years just to learn how to operate it. 
Bill


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://tfzje.zqejf.servertrust.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=1871

Get the big dog, thanks for posting.

BARTH - VakuuCar XL Height adjustment with crank handle
Our Price: $7,820.00

BARTH - VakuuCar XL Mobile Work Table
Storage space: 1600×800 x 790mm (63" x 31.5" x 31.1")

Height adjustment with crank handle
With work surface
1 vacuum pump with dust filter
1 suction cup Ø approx. 170 mm
1 suction cup approx. 250×70 mm
1 suction cup approx. 300×30 mm
1 foot switch
Includes: 110V outlets


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Cool bench. I have vacuum clamps. They are easy to make
if you have a vacuum pump, which is useful for veneering
too. One vacuum clamp I made is a right angle clamp
with vacuum gaskets on two faces so it can hold 2 cabinet
parts at right angles for putting screw or nails in. I also
use it to hold panels for sanding and to hold acoustic guitars
by the back.


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

Awesome bench. $7800….. I doubt I have that in all my tools. Never really considered vacuum.


----------

